# Black vs Yellow tubes



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Does anyone notice a difference between the black and yellow Chinese tubes? I noticed that the 1745, 1842 and 2040 are available in both colours. Is one colour any better?

Thanks


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

don't quote me on this because i could be wrong but i think the black ones are a little more u.v resistant


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

While there is a very slight difference between the natural and the black with the natural being a fraction faster (a really small fraction mind you), I much prefer the black.

The added UV protection is a bonus here down under and I find the blacks lasting up to twice as long as the natural.

Another benefit I find is that shooting black bands out in the sun, they get warmer and end up being faster than the natural.


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

i never thought about them heating up in the sun lol


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Another benefit I find is that shooting black bands out in the sun, they get warmer and end up being faster than the natural.


i had a suspicion that my draw got a lil bit longer also here in the lower desert sun/heat/humidity . . . well, hell like weather.



One Shot-Corey said:


> i never thought about them heating up in the sun lol


black absorbs heat . bright colors reflect sun .


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

+1 for black tubes, hold up better in desert sun.


----------

